# Wasserfall ohne Teich



## techerridu (29. Apr. 2011)

Hallo liebe Teichkinder,
habe leider noch kein Thema dieser Art gefunden, immer nur mit Teich....

Ich plane gerade einen *Wasserfall ohne Teich*, der so natürlich wie möglich wirken und nur zur Optik/Flair beitragen soll.
D.h. nur anschalten, wenn ich ihn brauche, Wasserfluss (möglichst vom gemütlichen Geplätscher bis zum tosenden Wasserfall regulierbar) - entsprechend auch die passende Wassermenge dazu
Das Wasser sollte von einem kleinen Sammelbecken aus quasi einfach eine Natursteinwand runterlaufen (Breite: oben50-unten100cm, Höhe: 250cm)

Liegt an einer Nordwand (keine Sonneneinstrahlung - daher gut zum bemoosen), hoffentlich wenig Verdunstung

Eventuell wollte ich ihn für den Winter trocken legen (als Frostschutz).

Ablauf soll eine Grotte unter dem Wasserfall werden, die ebenerdig zur restlichen Fläche (kleiner Kies) liegt.

Pflanzen wollte ich so einbinden, das sie auch ohne Wasserfall gieß- und pflegbar sind.


Nun meine Fragen:

- Welche Pumpe ist zu empfehlen
- irgend ein Filter nötig
- welche Wassermenge wird insgesamt gebraucht
- wie gestalte ich den Ablauf/Pumpbecken versteckt unter dem Wasserfall, aber trotzdem erreichbar


Grüße aus Unterfranken
André   :smoki

P.S.: Werde heute abend noch ´ne Skizze nachreichen, so wie ich´s mir ungefähr dachte.
        Bin nur gerade auf Arbeit......


----------



## Digicat (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Servus André

Herzlich Willkommen

Du suchst so etwas 

Viel vergnügen beim schmöckern


----------



## techerridu (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Helmut,

Jein, würde ich sagen, halt ohne Becken und das Wasser soll größtenteils am Felsen entlang laufen, also kein Strahl...
Habe ich auch schon gesehen beim durchschauen, d.h. ich habe schon ziemlich alle Foren durch, deshalb der neue Threat....

Aber danke soweit


----------



## Nori (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Es kommt halt darauf an wie hoch du hinaus willst - mit jedem Meter Förderhöhe wächst der Anspruch an die Pumpe - ich denke mal unter einer 10000-er brauchst du nicht anfangen - wenn es eine günstige Pumpe sein soll wie z.B. die allseits beliebte ECO-Serie diverser Anbieter, dann spielt hier der Preis eine untergeordnete Rolle, da zwischen einer 10000-er und einer 15 oder 20000-er kein nennenswerter Preisunterschied besteht.
Der eher zu beachtende Stromverbrauch wird beim stundenweisen Betrieb auch vernachlässigbar sein.
Also gleich ne Nummer größer einkaufen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## techerridu (29. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Nori,
wollte was Normales aber lieber etwas Leistungsstärker, wenn sie denn regelbar ist.
Ich schau mir mal die Pumpen an, Wasserfallhöhe ist ca 2,50m, allerdings liegt ja die Pumpe vermutlich noch tiefer.
Dazu müsste ich eben wissen wieviel Wasser ich insgesamt max. brauche und wie viel Raum dieses einnimmt....

*Hänge mal eine Skizze mit an:

- Die Löcher links, rechts und vor dem Wasserfall sind für Pflanzen
- Wasserfall soll unten in Grotte münden/ablaufen
- rechts unten, kurz vor der Tür soll eine "Wartungsklappe" für die Pumpe hin
- Boden soll ebenerdig aus Kies sein (hoffe Eure Ufer-Anleitung funzt)
- Untergrund werde ich komplett mit Folie bis ganz oben machen und den Wasserfall darauf mauern
- Fundament und Wasserspeicher kommt auch noch drunter*

Grüße an alle
André

Edit: Mit sowas müsste ich doch klar kommen, oder? Kennt jemand diese Pumpe?

Ist per Dimmer-Schalter regelbar

Jebao Teichpumpe Filterpumpe FTP-20000 ECO

Technische Daten:

    Max. Förderleistung 20000 Liter/Stunde
    Max. Förderhöhe 6,2 Meter
    220 Watt
    Anschluss: 3/4- 1 3/4 zoll
    Stromanschluss 230 V / 50 Hz
    Anschlusskabel Länge 10 Meter


----------



## techerridu (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Moin Moin :smoki

habe noch mal verglichen, also für meine Zwecke wird die Pumpe wohl reichen.

Werde heute mal das graben anfangen, dann kann ich auch mal Fotos machen,
ist den anderen vielleicht auch mal ´ne Hilfe, da leider nix zu finden war,
nach meiner Vorstellung.

*Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ich ungefähr wüßte, wieviel Wasser insgesamt
zur Verfügung stehen sollte um die Pumpe auf voller Leistung laufen zu lassen.*

Bis später - André


----------



## techerridu (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Leuts,
nachdem sich bis jetzt niemand geäußert hat, wieviel Wasser insgesamt
denn so nötig sein könnte, habe ich heute einfach mal d´rauf los gepuddelt,
normalerweise klappts nach Gefühl auch.
Wäre aber schön gewesen auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.

Scheint so als ob hier Wasserfälle ohne Teich kaum jemand interessieren,
hab´s allerdings schon fast befürchtet, is´ ja schließlich ein Teich-Forum.... 
Ihr wart nur die einzigen, von denen ich mir etwas versprochen habe,
nach tagelangem rumsuchen im Net. 

Ich werde aber trotzdem mein Vorhaben dokumentieren,
so hat vielleicht noch jemand was davon.... 

*Also hier zwei weitere Bilder:
1. Vor dem Aushub (bißl mit Spaten den Umriss markiert)
2. Mit Aushub fertig (Gefälle ist abfällig in Richtung des roten Pfeils)*
*INFO: Dieser "Behälter" hat am Ende ca. ein Innenmaß von 45cm (Breite) x 65cm (Länge).
Die tiefste Stelle ist ca. 120cm tief, von der Endhöhe aus gesehen*.

Habe auch schon den Boden rein betoniert, Foto kommt aber erst wenn die Betoneinfassung fertig ist.

Greets André


----------



## Nori (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo André,
mal nicht so vorschnell - ich denke mit der 20000-er bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
Das wird so schon funktionieren - ich hab nur etwas bedenken mit der Vernässung der Gebäudewand - ich hoffe du triffst hier entsprechende Maßnahmen???!!
Wichtig ist, dass du Oben ein kleines Becken mit entsprechend breiten Ablauf installierst.
Gruß Nori


----------



## Moderlieschenking (30. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei uns.
Weiterhelfen kann ich Dir momentan auch nicht.
Da es doch sehr  "exotisch" ist, halten sich die Tips und Erfahrungswerte auch
in Grenzen.
Aber dokumentiere bitte trotzdem Dein Bauvorhaben - hört sich interessant an.
Dann rechnest Du so ca. mit 300 - 400 Liter im Behälter?
Ich persönlich aus dem Bauch raus, würde lieber etwas mehr veranschlagen.
Weiterhin viel Spaß beim tüfteln, und immer schön Fotos machen.
LG Markus


----------



## techerridu (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi, ihr zwei

Ja, die Pumpe müsste funzen. Ist zwar vielleicht Qualitativ nicht so gut,
da sie nur 130 € (vergleichbare kosten sonst 300-500€) aber da ich sie nur
stundenweise nutze, wirds schon passen.
Die Mauer wird natürlich geschützt, bin bei sowas lieber auf der sicheren Seite,
wird aber alles dokumentiert... 

Wegen der Wassermenge kann ich auch noch bißl was machen, wär schon schön
wenn er auch mal richtig rauschen würde. Aber danke für den Tip.

Bin zwar allround Künstler, ist aber auch mein erster richtiger Anlauf.
Hatte schon mal mit etwas ähnlichem, vor 6-7 Jahren, in der Wohnung angefangen.
War ein Wasserfällchen das in ein Aquarium mündet.
Leider ist vor der Fertigstellung, das komplette Stockwerk ausgebrannt.... :shock  
Ist aber schon alles wieder weitesgehend aufgebaut... 

Morgen geht´s dann weiter.... Grüße André


----------



## techerridu (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

OK, Freaks... :smoki

Die noch etwas erweiterte Betoneinfassung ist fertig, heute abend oder die Tage kommen noch Bilder dazu.
Pumpe ist auch schon da...

*Jetzt müsste ich noch wissen, ob man eher zu ´nem dünneren oder dickeren Schlauch greifen sollte
(Reibungsverlust wäre egal, da der Schlauch eh nur 3m lang ist)
bzw. wie man den Einlauf in´s oberste Becken technisch am besten umsetzt,
so daß das Wasser auch fließt und nicht gleich oben rausspritzt...*

P.S.: Vielleicht langt es ja auch, einfach ´nen Stein d´rauf zu legen....

Um schnelle Antwort dankbar

Greets André


----------



## sir.artschi (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Mion André,

auch ich habe keine großen Wasserfallerfahrungen, würde aber zu dem größeren Schlauch raten: größere Durchflussmenge bei kleinerem Druck.

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Deine weitere Doku

Gruß Torsten


----------



## Nikolai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

da Deine Pumpe eh schon wenig Druck aufbaut und von der maximalen Förderhöhe von 6,.. Meter schon ca. 3m für den Höhenunterschied wegfallen, darfst Du am Schlauchdurchmesser  nicht sparen. Bei maximaler Förderhöhe geht die Durchflußmenge gegen Null. Schon bei 3 Meter wirst Du erhebliche Einbußen haben. Gewöhnlich befindet sich auf der Verpackung ein Diagramm der Pumpenkennlinie.
Das Schlauchende habe ich in meinem Fall in eine Kammer geleitet. Die Auslauföffnung habe ich mit zwei flachen Steinplatten mit kleinem Zwischenraum zueinander gestaltet. Das Wasser strömt dann dort auf breiter Fläche aus.
Auch beim Wasservorrat würde ich nicht sparen. Wenige hundert Liter sind durch Verdunstung und Sprühnebel schnell verbraucht.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## techerridu (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

So,

weiter geht´s mit neuen Bildern erstmal. 

Werde die Tage noch alles in´s Album übertragen und erklären 

*Was meint ihr, kann man sowas mit Wasser-Pflanzen oder Fischen ausstatten?*


----------



## Zermalmer (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*



techerridu schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, kann man sowas mit Wasser-Pflanzen oder Fischen ausstatten?


Hallo André,
Es gibt sicherlich Pflanzen, die mir Fasserfallumgebungen zurecht kommen... und vielleicht gibt es auch Fische, die das können...

Wasseroberfläche und das Wasser selber sind ja immer sehr unruhig... da wird man mögliche Fische nur schwer beobachten können.

Und nicht alle Pflanzen mögen eine Dauerberieselung.

Bei den Pflanzen kann ich mir gut vorstellem, dass es Da geeignetes für Deinen Wasserfall gibt... 
Bei Fischen halte ich mich mal zurück... das ganze ist zwar nahe an einem Gebäude, aber das Becken ist nicht sehr groß.... ich würde mir da nicht zwingend Fische reinsetzen wollen.

Ansonsten sieht das schon ganz gut aus... bin mal auf den Fortschritt gespannt


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

hallo Andre,

 idee, fische  würde ich aber keine reinsetzen - dafür ist das becken zu klein.

an grünzeugs könntest du es mit __ sumpffarn, __ sumpfdotterblume, schachtelhalm, __ wassernabel, __ pfennigkraut, __ brunnenkresse probieren, schau einfach mal bei werner auf die seite 

oben würde ich auch ein becken machen das beruhigt das wasser aus der pumpe (meinen die anderen ja auch  ) , zusätzlich etwas fliegendraht um das schlauchende gewickel und das rausspritzen sollte ein ende haben (kann dann aber auch mal verstopfen ) 

da ein wasserfall ja aus sehr vielen steinen besteht (gewicht) solltest du auch genug vlies auf die folie legen sonst ist da gleich ein loch drinne 

mehr fällt mir auch ned zu wasserfall ein


----------



## techerridu (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi,
also das mit den Fischen habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, will die Kerle
auch nicht unnötig quälen. 
Die Pflanzen schaue ich mir mal an, hoffe nur das passt, da der Wasserfall
den ganzem Tag im Schatten ist. Allerdings habe ich auch schon mal bei
unseren Bächen und Seen geschaut, und da gibt´s auch welche die nie
Sonne abbekommen. 
Unter den Steinen habe ich Beton (entschärft die Kanten) und Vlies
oder Folienreste gemacht, dachte mir schon das da was zusammenkommt an Gewicht. 
Wo´s geht kommt Brunnenschaum zum Einsatz, um Gewicht zu sparen...
Werde heute auch die Bauanleitung im Album aktualisieren.
Grüße André :smoki


----------



## techerridu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Sotalie, back again.... :smoki

 *Gibt wieder ein paar Fortschritte zu begutachten.* 

Hatte drei Tage Urlaub 
Erklärung bzw. Anleitung folgt die Tage mit weiteren Bildern im Album.... 

Bis denne André


----------



## Nikolai (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

das fügt sich ja prima an das alte Backsteingemäuer. Gefällt mir sehr gut 

aber was Du mit der Wasserwaage vorhast mußt Du mir mal erklären.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## ichmagkois (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

 sieht echt schon super aus   

bin gespannt wie es wird wenns fertig ist

mfg


----------



## Sveni (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

super genial gemacht.
Gefällt mir wirklich gut!! Nur alleine das puzzeln der richtigen Steine (nicht jeder Stein passt auf den letzten) würde mich schon in Wallung bringen!!!

Super.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## techerridu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Leute,

Ja, das Backsteingemäuer wird aber noch verputzt
und die Waage braucht man halt beim bauen
(habe nur vergessen sie vor dem Foto machen weg zu tun). 

Kann´s selber auch kaum erwarten bis das Ding mal läuft.
Jetzt isses aber nimmer lang :beten

Das gefiesel mit den Steinen ist kein Problem, bin ´n alter Künstler,
da gehört halt bißl Wahnsinn dazu

Hier nochmal ein paar Bilder

Alles zusammen dann später im Album....

Greets André :smoki

P.S.: Habe irgendwie nochmal das gleiche Bild rein


----------



## wasserzwerg (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Guten Morgen,

uiiii das sieht ja wohl mal richtig SUPERKLASSE aus !!! 

Ich bin sooo gespannt wie es aussieht wenns dann richtig fertig ist mir fallendem Wasser & Pflanzen und so...

Respekt !! 

liebe Grüße


----------



## Wado (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo

das sieht sehr gut aus. So etwas könnte ich mir gut an meinem Teich vorstellen.
Natürlich nicht in der höhe, aber vom Bachlauf runter in den Teich.
Was für ein Material hast Du für das Mauern verwendet?
Wie sieht es mit der Frostbeständigkeit aus, kann das nicht aufbrechen?

Du hast unten noch Folie über, wenn Du es nicht sowieso schon vor hast, kannst Du damit eine kleine Flachwasserzone als Ring bilden. Diese kannst Du dann gut bepflanzen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Servus Andrè,
Respekt, das schaut wirklich super aus
hast du einwandfrei hinbekommen, bin wirklich schon gespannt wie es dann mit
Wasser aus sieht.
Auch mich würde interessieren, was das für eine Steinart ist - vor allem in Bezug auf
frostfestigkeit.
LG Markus


----------



## techerridu (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Leute,
Ja, das mit dem kleinen Vorteich/-loch hatte ich eh geplant.
Habe Bruchstein verwendet,  wie er früher zum Hausbau benutzt wurde,
waren Überreste eines Abbruchs.
Wenn man die bezahlen muss wird´s nicht billig. Ich hatte aber genug,
um den ganzen Garten damit verschönern.
Was die Forstbeständigkeit angeht: Ich habe schon vor einigen Jahren
einen Pflanztrog (1x1m) vor´s Haus gemauert, der bekommt das volle Wetter ab,
könnte aber noch keine Schäden feststellen.
Zusätzlich ist der Wasserfall durch einen Dachvorsprung geschützt
und nur der Teich bekommt Regen ab.
Mein Betonfundament ist auch insgesamt etwas konisch, was den Druck
des Eises besser verteilt.
Ich habe auch beim mauern versucht, immer "aus der Sicht des Wassers" zu denken.
Grüße


----------



## techerridu (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallöle Teichfreaks:smoki,
*ich habe mal da Album aktualisiert, da gibt dann,
noch keine Neuen, aber dafür mehr Bilder*
und mit Beschreibung natürlich
Natürlich wurden heute auch noch paar Steine geschwungen, es nähert sich dem Ende.....:beten1
Greets André


----------



## techerridu (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

*Juhu, es funzt...*
Fertig gemauert und Pumpe installiert, läuft nahezu perfekt.
Werde am Wochenende Bilder bringen...
Könnte jetzt schon Luftsprünge machen....:smoki


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

hallo André,

na das ging aber schnell - schön das der wasserfall funzt 

um die steine schneller grün zu bekommen (__ moos) machst du folgendes:

1. becher joghurt + moos vom dach/garten/wald/..  vermixen, damit pinselst du die steine ein, nun sollten die steine recht schnell moos ansetzten.


----------



## techerridu (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi mitch,

Das mit dem Joghurt habe ich schon mal entdeckt beim durchstöbern, hoffe das funzt bei mir auch,
da ich den Wasserfall ja nur alle paar Tage (je nach Wetterlage) nur Stundenweise nutze.
Ich werd´s aber auf jeden Fall ausprobieren, da es eh ein schattiges und feuchtes Eck ist....

Danke André


----------



## techerridu (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

*Es ist soweit *

Hier nun die versprochenen Bilder. 
So schaut´s aus, wenn die Pumpe auf Full-Power läuft. :beten
Die Pflanzen sind erst mal nur reingestellt, wollte die Wand erst noch verputzen.

Auch der Mühlstein läuft toll....
Mehr dann wieder die Tage im Album....


----------



## Krabbi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

...wow, da kann man schon neidisch werden.
Echt klasse geworden.


----------



## sir.artschi (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*


Hallo Andre, mein Beifall.
Sieht richtig ge... aus. Ich ziehe den Hut vor Deiner Arbeit!

 Gruß Torsten


----------



## Nikolai (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

gefällt mir sehr 


Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Sveni (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Einfach nur Genial

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## techerridu (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Vielen Dank, finde ich auch, kann mich selber gar nicht satt sehen.:smoki

Heute habe ich auch am Uferbereich weitergemacht.

Kleiner Sumpf/Flachwasser- und Moorbereich ist vorbereitet (mache morgen Fotos)
und die erste Pflanze, eine zweifarbiger __ Salbei, ist auch schon gepflanzt.

Jetzt wollte ich das Forum noch nach den Sumpf- und Moorsachen durchforsten
und dann sollen noch "massig" Pflanzen her. 

Greets André


----------



## Moderlieschenking (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Servus Andrè,
einfach nur genial 
gefällt mir sehr gut.
LG Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Wunderschön Andre, das ist ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## techerridu (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Freaks
*Geht auch  gleich weiter mit Bildern... *

Jetzt auch mit der ersten festen Pflanze, dem zweifarbigen __ Salbei...

Weiß jemand wie hoch das Wasser so im Hochmoor (das Runde Loch - vorne ca 50cm tief) stehen darf (schätze mal 1/3 oder so)?
Dann würde ich die Folie dem entsprechend lochen.....

Was meint Ihr zum Flachwasserbereich (das längliche Loch, ca. 15cm tief),
abgegrenzt von Teich, überlaufendes Wasser geht aber in den Teich.
Langt das für __ Schilf auch im Winter oder soll ich´s auch zu Sumpf/Moor machen?

Greets André


----------



## techerridu (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi,
also die Fragen zum Moor haben sich bis auf das lange Loch (Flachwasserbereich) erledigt.
Habe die Anleitng zum Moorbeetbau gefunden
Grüße


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

erst einmal: toll geworden!

Auf __ Schilf würde ich an Deiner Stelle verzichten, erstens besteht die Gefahr, dass es die Folie durchlöchert, zweitens erscheint der Platz viel zu klein, drittens wird das so hoch, dass Du Dir den Ausblick auf Dein Kunstwerk zupflanzt - wäre ja schade drum


----------



## techerridu (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Christine,
Habe bis jetzt noch kein __ Schilf, wollte es bei ´nem Nachbarn holen, wäre so ´ne Zwergenart.
Das mit der Folie ist aber definitiv ein Grund, die weg zu lassen. 
Allerdings war es auch von ANnfang an so geplant, das die Sicht wieder teilweise verdeckt wird,
um ein natürliches Aussehen zu erreichen.
Habe dafür aber Pflanzen gewählt, die nicht zu dicht werden, so wie der __ Salbei.
Ich habe gestern auch noch die letzten "Lenksteine" gemauert, jetzt läuft das Wasser
auch so wie ich wollte... 
Greets André


----------



## Y*e (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo André, 
 es macht wirklich Spaß sich durch dein Album zu schauen. Von der gezeichneten Planung (alleine dafür schon einen neidischen Blick) bis zum jetzigen Stand spreche ich schonmal mein Kompliment aus. Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin viel Motivation, genügend Steine, Spaß an der Sache und keine Pannen.


----------



## techerridu (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Ynette
vielen Dank, ich wollte einfach etwas Übersichtliches schaffen,
so daß alle anderen auch etwas davon haben,
da ich noch nix vergleichbares irgendwo im Netz fand. :?

Ansonsten geht´s immer irgendwie weiter, warte nur auf meine Pflanzen
von Nymphaion,
habe gerade gesehen, daß sie heute rausgeschickt wurden. 

Danach gibt´s dann auch mal wieder Bilder......
Greets André :smoki


----------



## tocat (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Andre

habe hier auch mal ein Beispiel für einen Wasserfall. 
Ich bin ehrenamtlich für ein Theater tätig und habe diesen für das "Dschungelbuch gebaut.


Hier erst mal einige Daten:

Gesamthöhe: ca 3m
Gesamtbreite: ca 8m
Höhe Wasserfall ca 2m
Breite Wasserfall 1m

Wasserbecken im Boden 1000l
Ausgleichsbecken ca.300l
Pumpe 55000l Rohrpumpe 110er Abgang

Wasserfall von hinten begehbar


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo tocat,
für eine Theateraufführung wirklich gut gelungen... da ist ja nichts wirklich für die Ewigkeit bzw. muss abbaubar sein...(Im Gegensatz zum Wasserfall von André 

Aber gefällt mir wirklich als 'Bühnenbild'.


----------



## tocat (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Andreas,

richtig, es wird nach einem halben Jahr wieder abgebaut, obwohl es auch eine kleine Ewigkeit halten würde.

Material ist Spritzbeton auf Sreckmetall.

Wichtig bei der ganzen Sache ist: wie bekomme ich einen gleichmäßigen Wasserfall aus 2m höhe. 
Die Wasserauslassbecken, die es normalerweise zu kaufen gibt, sind an der Kante alle gerade sodass sich schon bei einer Fallhöhe von 50cm ein kleines V als Wasserfall ergibt.
Bei 2m Höhe wäre Oben der Fall zwar 1m breit, nach etwa 40-60cm aber nur noch ca. 10cm.

Nach mehreren Versuchen habe ich den Auslass dann als Halbkreis aus Edelstahl gestaltet, daher der gleichmäßige Wasserlauf.

schöne Grüße
Tom


----------



## Y*e (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Mein Kompliment Tom. Das schaut mächtig schick aus. Das bringt gleich die nötige Atmosphäre. Viel Spaß beim Auftritt an die Schauspieler wünsche ich!


----------



## techerridu (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hi Tom,

echt cool, über die Optik lässt sich streiten, aber für diesen Zweck echt Top.

Das mit dem gleichmäßig breiten Strahl ist aber echt Profimäßig gelöst 

Habe bei mir, mit dem runden Mühstein, auch so einen Effekt.
Zusätzlich kann ich durch aufgelegte Kiesel die Richtung und Ablaufmenge usw. noch Steuern.
Wird Zeit das ich mal wieder Bilder bringe, habe jetzt auch die Bepflanzung fertig...

Greets André :smoki


----------



## koifreund (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Wo sind denn nun die Bilder vom fertigen Projekt? ich plane bald etwas ähnliches (in etwas kleinerer Dimensoin) und würde wirklich gern wissen, ob alles so funktioniert, wie es soll?!

LG


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo koifreund,

schau mal in das Useralbum von André


----------



## Nikolai (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wasserfall ohne Teich*

Hallo Andre,

dass mit dem fallenden Wasser hast Du echt gut hinbekommen. Bei mir rauscht es mehr an den Steinen entlang nach unten, was optisch nicht den optimalen Effekt hat. Da werde ich wohl noch mal nachbessern.

@ Tom

dass mit der halbkreisförmigen Überlaufkante ist ein guter Hinweis.  Bestimmt werde ich bei meinen Nachbesserungen in der Richtung experimentieren.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## techerridu (27. Juni 2011)

*Neue Bilder vom Wasserfall*

Hi Freaks :smoki

Habe wieder neue Bilder, diesmal *mit Bepflanzung*

Erstmal welche vom trockenen Wasserfall, schaut auch ohne Wasser ganz gut aus....

Medium 16787 anzeigen Medium 16788 anzeigen

Dann noch mal mit Wasser. Erst nur Getröpfel, dann tosender Wasserfall 
hab´s jetzt über einen Dimmerstecker mit Fernbedienung gelöst (35€), läßt sich Stufenlos einstellen 

Medium 16785 anzeigen Medium 16786 anzeigen

Außerdem noch ein schöner bepflanzter Baumstamm

Medium 16790 anzeigen Medium 16789 anzeigen*
Alles natürlich auch im Album zu finden, von vorne bis hinten* 

Greets an alle
André :smoki


----------



## Tottoabs (28. März 2015)

techerridu schrieb:


> Erst nur Getröpfel, dann tosender Wasserfall
> hab´s jetzt über einen Dimmerstecker mit Fernbedienung gelöst (35€), läßt sich Stufenlos einstellen


 Wie viel Spritzwasser verlierst du dabei so?


----------



## jolantha (28. März 2015)

Totto, glaubst Du, der Ersteller liest noch mit, seit 2011 ???


----------

